# Ring classes



## lily (May 16, 2011)

Well I took betsy to her first ring class tonight,I used to take Annie and I like the relaxed atmosphere and the trainers are really nice people,well betsy wouldn't walk lol,she was a bit frightened as there was a great Dane there ,when I put her on the table to stand ,she did stand beautifully but I think it was fear ,bet she thought if she moved she would get eaten lol,but she's now walking on the lead so after persevering for half hour she's feeling comfy on the lead,she's fast asleep now has eaten a nice pork dinner and is content,have to say tho I was some what embarrassed being there with such a tiny dog,that at first refused to walk but slide on her bottom lol,karen


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Awwh I remember Duke's first class....not fondly though. He was starting the teenage stage, it was fun though. I am absolutely addicted to dog shows now. You're lucky it's so much more relaxed over there.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

The ring classes are very relaxed but the shows can be very catty!lol,karen


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

So glad to hear that you are out and active again with this pup! Is Betsy also an English bulldog? We'd love some pictures...


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> So glad to hear that you are out and active again with this pup! Is Betsy also an English bulldog? We'd love some pictures...


Betsy is a chihuahua ,I know !my husband got her as a friend for Annie,unfortunatly2days after getting betsy we had to have Annie to sleep,I have pics but don't know how to post them from this IPad even though I purchased the app lol,karen


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I give up, what's a ring class?



lily said:


> Well I took betsy to her first ring class tonight,


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

In America, handling or conformation class.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

It sounds like you and Betsy are developing quite a bond!


----------

